# Home Depot Home Made Enclosures



## Ghostie (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's a cage I'm working on straight out of home depot.

Consist of 12 x 3/4" wide square dowels 1 foot long. (sold pre-cut at home depot for $0.75 each)

Also used some 2" screws and a countersinking pilot drill bit.

I think I'm out $8 on this one so far. After screening it will be like $10 since when I buy a roll of screen it will cover several of these. Screen will be aluminum mesh window screen attached with a heavy duty hand stapler.

Just need to devise a door for it.

Will work good for small Pygmy Chameleons or larger mantids eating House flies etc.

Thought I would share. I built this in about 1.5 hours in my apartment bathroom. lol

Only tools were the drill, a few different bits and a stapler will be used later.

Thanks for looking. Hopefully someone gets some ideas form this. I kinda got the idea from the butterfly cages.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 22, 2010)

Well heck,

It holds 165lbs too. Might even work as a step stool. Came out pretty solid! I'm surprised.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 22, 2010)

I saw silk flowers in the background too! Let me know what you decide for a door because I'd be very interested to know. I will probably go this route once all my babies grow up. I have......10 babies right now and 1 adult



So I'm gonna need good, cheap enclosures!


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice! Courious to see how the screen looks when attached.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments.

I get the feeling I will be making more of these. hehe

The cool part was I was able to carry all the pieces home on my GSXR 600. I don't have a car! Only a motorcycle. lol

When my chameleons get to go to the vet or come home from the pet shop they have to ride in the backpack. The funny thing is they don't seem to mind! As long as I box and pad them up well, it's just like riding in my lap in a car.

Well I managed to fold up and stretch a piece of the screen for the top of the cage last night. The rough edges are folded UNDER the screen and cut short so they won't stick out into the cage. Every spot with a thumb tack will get a small finishing nail or staple. Have not decided which yet. The screen is proving it will be the most tedious task of this project.

Should look pretty snazzy! I can imagine joining a few together for mantis apartments too or something. No sharp edges from the screen but if you did use this for chameleons you may want to sand the wood down so no splinters get to your pets.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 23, 2010)

A quick and easy diagram of how the screen is attached to prevent damage to critters.


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2010)

Is the screen going to be stapled down or nailed?


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 23, 2010)

I did a quick test with the heavy duty stapler and I think that is the way I will go instead of finishing nails.

The staples made it all the way through the screen and all the way into the wood no problem. B) 

When I get a bit more done later today will post pics. It comes out very neat looking with the staples.. but I have yet to complete a side that way so there may still be unforeseen difficulties. To be continued after I get some work done. Hehe


----------



## Tomato (Jul 23, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Well heck,
> 
> It holds 165lbs too. Might even work as a step stool. Came out pretty solid! I'm surprised.


Lol no offense but that surprises me too, considering those short grain to long grain joints. Hey, if it works it works, and it looks awesome!

-Tomato


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 23, 2010)

i made one like that with 4 chambers, i tryed a staple gun and it right THROUGH the screen lol, i bought plastic screen and aluminum screen and a simple air staple gun and a non air gun both went right through both screens =( i had no choice but to use glue =/


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 23, 2010)

OK looks like the staples will do fine.

Maybe smack a couple of them in better with a hammer later.

Few more pics.

I'll try and hold off posting until it's done now.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 23, 2010)

Looking good man! Are you using metal screen?


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, Aluminum.

I think I may scrub the cage down some once assembled. The screen is making my hands dirty while I put it on.

I got another side done but been busy with a few other things so still have yet to finish the cage. Will shortly.

Only other screen I saw at the store was fiberglass and I figured that's no good for animals and mantids so passed. I probably should have used some nice soft plastic screen or something but what's done is done.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 26, 2010)

Well I guess this will be a cage for a gongy. I can put a light right on top.

Since they are mostly on top and so are the fly food, I can leave the bottom with no screen and just set it over a towel with some sphagnum.

Might be nice with a few built in perching sticks maybe. Better too little than to overdue it though.

Nice cheap cage if you have the patience to make it. I have enough screen left over for another one. So including the dowels, 2" screws, about $5 in screen and some staples I'm probably at about $12 in supplies, since I had the tools.

I'd suggest finding the square dowels that are a bit soft so the staples make it into them good. Press your fingernail into the different dowels and choose the softer ones, the ones that mark up easier. The harder dowels you may have to finish tapping in some staples with a hammer.


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2010)

The fiberglass screen works well for mantids. I use it all the time. However in this case I think what you used is better.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice! I just may do that today because I was looking at my s. carolina's enclosure thinking it's not big enough for another molt now! He's currently in a larger Ziploc container with a hole cut in the top and plastic screen glued into it. I call his enclosure the trailer park of the bunch, and I think what you've made would give him a nicer, bigger enclosure that's just as cheap to make! Thanks for the great idea and the instructional help Ghostie!


----------



## KingPrawn (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice work! I'd love to see the finished product.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 28, 2010)

U did really good! I love it, all u need is couple hinges and make door same as one of the sides to fit inside. I like the screen look with it folded. the alum screen has a oil base to it from machinging it, so it will need a good dish liquid scrub, put in tub with u! :lol: I use my plastic screen, but if using crickets, not a good choice.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 28, 2010)

ooooooooK I'll slap a door on it.

Just as soon as I move these two shields and sally over to new bigger containers.

Been lagging and need to get to them before they molt on me.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 28, 2010)

Unfortunately added features up the cost but it sounds like you guys think my design is right all around by using the aluminum screen for a bigger mantis that requires more heat!

I wonder if I could pump these things out in my apartment. haha sure to anger the neighbors before I leave this place.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep, this is nicely made, relatively inexpensive and healthy for your mantids. Even though adding a door adds to the expense, I think that you will be glad you did, especially if you are feeding your gongy (though it will comfortably take three or four) flies.. It's sturdiness should make it excellent for reptiles, especially if you're feeding crix, as Hibiscusmile says, but just, for mantids being ded on flying insects and roaches, I wonder if it is any cheaper than a 12" cube. Still, congratulations on a nice piece of work!


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 10, 2010)

The Gongys do well in the net cubes! Great inventions. Pack up small and light weight.

Still couldn't help being a tinkerer and all what might be done at the depot.

The wooden sticks were like $0.69 each I think and the screws were overpriced so brought me to about $12 more today for 15 pieces.

I don't look at it as cost effective really. Just wasting time, but it is comparative not counting time spent.

I do have some more tinkering to do on this project soon and have the supplies, yet I scored an interview for Wed and need to prepare. Will have to hold out a short while longer.  

You'll notice I picked all the lighter colored sticks for the softer grain this time. Helps get the staples in all the way.

For now the first one makes a great ottoman/fly caddy! :lol:


----------



## Colorcham427 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Well I guess this will be a cage for a gongy. I can put a light right on top.
> 
> Since they are mostly on top and so are the fly food, I can leave the bottom with no screen and just set it over a towel with some sphagnum.
> 
> ...


how do u get in??????? lol am i missing a post?


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 11, 2010)

You only get in if I teleport you in.  

Joking.. there is no doors yet. One side is open still. (bottom side in picture)

I figured I would make a few more then get to the doors all at once.

Fairly soon I will have a bunch of adult mantis to put in there. Shields and Limbatas and Chinese and Gongy's etc etc so I need to make a couple before my nymphs grow up. I think they will look cool if I stack a few of them.

I decided I will do a nice door for them but have yet to get there.


----------



## wywl (Aug 23, 2010)

Support Supportguccifuel oil. Issued bylouis vuitton handbags the Moderatorlouis vuitton under the small of your treasured link, please Moderator Do not delete my post ha. Hey. . . . Send a message also Burongyia, a small woman in here Thank you, friends. . . .


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 23, 2010)

Fairly certain that's a spam bot^^^ lol


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 23, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Fairly certain that's a spam bot^^^ lol


KILL IT! KILL IT!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2010)

I like your enclousure.

At the school here we're mostly using whatever I can lay my hands on.

However, as it is an entomology department the actual experiments get some nice digs.

A common design is like yours, but there is a piece of wood (like molding) over each edge of screen. Making each wall sort of like an old fashion wooden frame window screen.

The 6th wall as a "door":

on the four edges of the other panels meeting the 6th wall a bolt sticks out from the center. There are holes meeting these on the 6th panel and wing nuts to tighten it down. sometimes the 6th panel is plexiglass instead of screen. I have no idea why, but I bet it encourages arthropods to cling to the screens and not the door, which simplifies getting in.

It is not the most convenient thing to take a whole wall off to feed, etc. But it is simpler than anything else I can think of.

Some other units use hinges and latches on one wall, but you get the issue of bug legs caught in the gap, and difficulty of control of who's hanging out near the bug end.

You could probably work some kind of screen/zipper opening as part of one panel. But the difficulty and cost might be excessive.

One last method I see on our chambers; one whole wall is opaque cloth (always white) that tapers out to a funnel in the middle, which is quite long. It would look sort of ghetto on a display, but for access to the chamber you just untie the "sock". Bugs are more inclined to be on the screen walls, and easier to remove from the cloth, and not as likely/able to escape while you are working. Just today I removed 170 ish grasshoppers from two such chambers using this method and it is fairly easy to work with. Though, I have no idea how the funnel/sock/square is made.


----------



## Xeo (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice enclosure, I'm waiting for my stuff to arrive to make some that are almost identical (differences being size: 8" x 8", baseboard at the bottom, and a door).

I currently have something similar, which is a "dual" version of this, housing 2 mantids, but I didn't make it myself and I have more adults due soon! :lol:


----------



## Xeo (Sep 22, 2010)

I made a couple of these today. I have zero woodwork experience, but they turned out ok, usable at least. :lol: 

I have the materials to make four more, so I'm gonna knock em up tomorrow.


----------



## thorhack (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow Xeo, those are nice man. That was the more of design I was thinking about. and a pyramid cage so I could hang it from the ceiling


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow Xeo! Great job! You've solved the door problem! :lol:


----------



## Xeo (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha, yeah, just a smaller frame and a hinge, then I used an off-cut for a handle. :lol: 

The only problem is that the mesh I used is quite reflective in bright light so I am going to get some (non-toxic) matt grey spraypaint tomorrow for just the front netting (it doesn't show in the photos). I followed Ghostie's guide, except I had to attempt countersinking with the screw bit as I didn't have a large enough drill bit, it seemed to work. Mine are smaller too, they measure 17cm x 20cm.

My first attempt failed, I used nails instead of screws, which worked great.. until I started using the staple gun! :2guns: 

Also, for anyone in the UK, I got the dowels (15mm) and mesh (mod mesh.. cheaper) from homecrafts.co.uk .. use EV25 promo code for 25% off! ^_^ 

I'm currently undergoing rapid mantis expansion! new shelving units arrived today, heating equipment for the winter arrives tomorrow, and ooths soon to hatch, so I need to make as many of these as possible!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh awesome it looks like your cage is coming out great. Reminds me of a smaller version of the one I made my father build for me. Only difference is we attached the screen to the inside of the wood of the cage versus the outside.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 25, 2010)

Nothing wrong with them, they all look great!


----------



## MrPitseleh (Sep 28, 2010)

So does the wood warp at all when you mist? And if the bottom is mesh too, how does moisture, dirt, and stuff not come out all over?. I don't mean to pick at your design, in fact thanks for the idea the encloser I have now is cheap plastic stuff and not that big but it cost like 17 bucks at petsfart luckly someone I know just got a job there and he can get me discounts soon.


----------



## sporeworld (Sep 29, 2010)

I cut a round hole in my top screen and ploped a PVC fitting in it (don't know what they're called - has a lip to hold it in place). Then just plugged it with a foam stopper. I put the flies in the freezer for the 3-minutes-trick and just funnel the wriggling fly-sicles into the cage. Savvy mantids know what I'm up to, and sort of "beg" at the spout (I used the same funnel for Fruit Flies, and they remember it).


----------



## PeterF (Sep 29, 2010)

"I cut a round hole in my top screen and ploped a PVC fitting in it "

Whoa, I don't know if that idea is original to you, but it's bloody brilliant.


----------



## sporeworld (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks. Not sure how anyone can keep track of where they heard or saw what.

Here're are pics - the black one is from Home Depot or OSH. The Red one (which works better) was leftover from some old Inflatable bunkers I had. I used hot glue to keep them in place and the screen from fraying, but I'm sure washers or some other tweak would have been better. With the red ones, the foam sticks all the way through, and there's almost always someone hanging from it. They prefer it (by far) to the screen.


----------



## sporeworld (Sep 29, 2010)

BTW, I had a number of aluminum cages custom built by www.theveiledchameleon.com (Steve, I think). I was really happy with them. No time to or skill to build my own (sadly).


----------



## Allyn Loring (Dec 11, 2010)

Also to help attach the screen material there is a mullion strip made for wooden screen doors it is &lt; than a 1/4" if you don't have pneumatic tools an electric brad nailer will work just fine!anyhoo looks great!!


----------



## Bugsy Malone (Dec 14, 2010)

Ghostie, I really like those dude. Also I think its the satisfaction of making something yourself and seeing it put to good use. Really interesting article (which has kept me entertained whilst on a train to work in London )  Nice one!


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> BTW, I had a number of aluminum cages custom built by www.theveiledchameleon.com (Steve, I think). I was really happy with them. No time to or skill to build my own (sadly).


The plumbing part is probably a reducer coupling which is for the purpose of downsizing from the larger diameter pipe to the smaller by slipping inside of the pipe and glued in both cases. The black pipe used for drains is ABS and the white, is usually PVC. I suppose that could work to receive funnel and the whole thing could be attached to metal screen with Hot glue or to very tightly stretched fiberglass screen the same way. There are also plugs which could be used instead which have a threaded insert to close it off.


----------



## animalexplorer (Mar 2, 2011)

Just to give them a nicer aesthectic looking quality you could take pre-manufactured wood trim(Door?) and penny nail gun it to the frame. Besides that these are really cool, nice too see someone really getting into all aspects of keeping mantids. Thanks for sharing this wonderful post.


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 4, 2011)

I made one of these a while ago, but it didn't turn out nearly as nicely as yours.


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 24, 2011)

Any updates on this enclosure? Seems like it was going somewhere even more interesting...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 24, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Any updates on this enclosure? Seems like it was going somewhere even more interesting...


I don't think that Ghostie has visited with us since last October.


----------

